# Male dog nipples ?



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I took Mateo to the vet today because he had what looked like a pimple on his chest. I thought it might be a tick, and infection, or something similar.

The Vet didn't think much of it, nothing that required her to do anything,
but she casually mentioned she "didn't think it was a swollen nipple".

I have no idea why, but it had never occurred to me the Male dogs would have nipples. She pointed out a couple of tiny spots near his privates.

Lol - it honestly never occurred to me. 
Is it just me or what ?


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL! That's so funny that you brought this up, my husband and I were just talking about this subject the other day. I was talking about Bruce's belly fur and happened to mention his nipples. Hubby said "He has nipples?" So he didn't know either


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL!!! Hilarious!! All men have nipples, silly. Even dogs.  That is just so funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Mmmmmm so funny didnt think boy dogs would have nipples either, never really gave it much thought.
Thought I better examine Rocky and it looks like he has 4 nipples, is that right????


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think mine have 6. I'll have to go take a peek.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

very funny thread


----------

